# Can anyone ID this frog?



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

There's a frog that my local pet store just got and they ID it as "Dendrobates Auratus 'Super Blue'" but it looks more like a mint green. Here is the frog:


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks like an auratus Nicaragua offspring but wouldnt know exactly what do you have in that tank apart from that frog?


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Pastores or Boca morph?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Can't help on the ID, but it's really cute. Great placement of all those markings. I love it.


----------



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

Pepepepe said:


> Looks like an auratus Nicaragua offspring but wouldnt know exactly what do you have in that tank apart from that frog?


It looks like they have one or two bumblebees, and 4+ super blues.



Betta132 said:


> Can't help on the ID, but it's really cute. Great placement of all those markings. I love it.


Green, super cute. They actually have three of them! I would buy one but 1. I'm not totally sure what kind they are and two they're 117 dollars.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I would highly recommend not purchase any frogs from stores that keep multiple species in a tank. There's no telling what diseases, pathogens, etc. the frogs could have.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Also 117$ for a single auratus is a very high price. Find a reputable dealer and you should pay half that


----------



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

SimonL said:


> Also 117$ for a single auratus is a very high price. Find a reputable dealer and you should pay half that


Agreed it's an insanely high price, but it's hard to find another reputable dealer. Would Facebook be a good idea?


----------



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

Also was looking at the store's insta and it said the frog was a black and green dart frog, but that doesn't seem true. Is it?


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

I would pass if it were me. You can't 100% ID this frog (doesn't _look_ like a super blue). Spend some time online searching for a local hobbyist/breeder and you'll likely find a cheaper and healthier frog where you know the ID.


----------

